# Sharp Aquos 37" on sale at Costco....any good?



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Interested in this television, however didnt know if its any good.
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...CEmail_278-_-QUAD-_-1-_-Sharp37in1080pLCDHDTV


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

The Aquos series are very good Televisions, plus itll do 1080p what more do you need. I have seen some good 40+inchers of equal quality for that price however, I think you could go a bit bigger.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

It's OLD.

Thats running close to 2 years old FYI.

Edit - Not quite that old now that I look. Still, should be replaced quite soon. Sharps are good TVs for sure.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I personally thought the Sharp TVs looked nice when I was shopping for a TV. If you're watching a lot of SDTV, Sony's are very nice. Samsungs seem to take the cake for me as far as HD goes, though.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

aqueous is a nice tv, 

but for $1000 there are others, but youll have to do the research,

i got an open box 46" polaroid lcd for $1000. its been on the wall for months and i love it.

after 3 weeks of looking at specks i eventually just stood in the store and looked at the picture of the tvs they had on and working, the polaroid looked as good as any of the other more expensice tvs so i took it home.

1080 is only important if you want to use your computer thru the tv afaik.

so if you dont need that any lcd tv will be good


----------



## Tommy (Oct 21, 2005)

na, 1080p/i is only good for Blu-Ray/HD-DVD.

Its really hard to tell by looking at them in the stores because the sources they use for the display has been split and amplified so many times, even the high end tv's showing duplicate images as every other screen on the wall tends to look like crap.

I bought a 32" Sanyo - for $400 open box with a 3 year warranty. The new ones looked like crap on the shelf, but this one was setup by itself with its own DVD player, and it looked 10x better.

If you have a portable DVD player, sneak it in and hook it up so you can get a good idea of what it actually looks like with your own source material.


----------

